# DFW local pickup



## amxguy1970 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am wanting to sell my Altima carpet dash pad cover, it came off my 07 Altima when I got it from my aunt two years ago. It is in great shape and is for the Tan interior. Asking $25...

Tyler


----------

